# Replacement Battery



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

I've got an 87' Suzuki LT230E Quad Runner and I'm hunting for a replacement battery. The original battery was a Yuasa brand YB10-A-B1. I've called multiple Suzuki dealers as well as Battery stores & all of them tell me they don't have a replacement available. Anybody out there got a cross reference other than measuring and getting a "size" match one?


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

Power Max CB10A-A2 Conventional Wet Battery



http://www.ebatteriestogo.com/merch...en=PROD&Store_Code=EBTG&Product_Code=12-51111

also yuassayb10a-a2 will fit

the link has size and specs


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

YB10A-A2 11 5-5/16 3-9/16 6-1/8 136 91 156 7.0 160

http://www.ibsa.com/www_2001/conten...mscssid=P24E4TVCDB2C8J60KP0FRARTMWVE082C&js=1


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

Thanks Double Trouble!! 
The local Interstate store didn't have a cross & are still hunting as far as I know...they said we'll call you back...that was about 4 hrs ago. I did get a call back from the local Batteries Plus store & they indicated an Extreme brand XT 10a-A2 would work for $29.99 in stock. Appreciate your research for me!!


----------

